# Just a little tip if you order from DansComp.com



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

If you ever order from them, make sure to specify that they use UPS as the shipping method and NOT DHL. I placed an order on Tuesday and just chose the regular ground shipping not realizing they would use DHL (which I hate) as the shipper. Its some sorta funky alliance between DHL and your post office and its adding 2 days to my shipping time because DHL ships it to a main post office in your area and then they have to forward it to your local post office before it gets to you.

I live pretty close to Dans Comp and via UPS it would only take 1 day to get to me, but this DHL shipping has added 2 extra days onto the shipment. Pretty lame IMHO considering I paid $11.50 for shipping. And I won't be home this wekend so the package will probably end up sitting on my front porch all weekend for the neighborhood BMX'ers to steal. :madman: 

So, moral of the story, specifically mention to them NOT to use DHL!!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Man, what a treat this is. Saturday mail was just delivered, no package. Called DansComp, they couldn't help me so they said to call DHL. Called DHL, waited on hold for 15 minutes and was told that once they deliver the package to USPS they cannot track it further. They recommended calling my local post office with the DHL tracking number. Did that, they say they cannot track it with that number. 

Great. My package is in my town, according to DHL, so why does it take 3 days to get to my door? Glad I waited around for the mail today :madman:

UPS as shipper: Would have had the package Thursday
DHL as shipper: Who the hell knows when I'll get it, hopefully Monday


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. I snapped a cheap POS chain, ordered a pretty burly one from DansComp because all the LBS in my area only carry wimpy XC stuff, and it's been somewhere in town since wednesday.rft: rft: rft:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> I'm in the same boat. I snapped a cheap POS chain, ordered a pretty burly one from DansComp because all the LBS in my area only carry wimpy XC stuff, and it's been somewhere in town since wednesday.rft: rft: rft:


The thing that really makes me mad about this is that I was charged $11.50 for an obviously crappy shipping service. UPS would have been under $10 and it would have taken 1 day to get to me intead of 4.

If I were DansComp I would never use this DHL/USPS shipping service...its a good way to piss off customers. I doubt I will order from them again. The only reason I ordered from them in the first place is I figured it would take 1 day (since they are so close)... heck, my LBS could order the same parts from QBP and get them in 2 days.

:madman:


----------



## gratefulbiker (Mar 15, 2004)

Not sure what the deal is with DHL in your area, but I have had no issues with delivery from danscomp using them. I'm in east central IL and everything I've ordered from them has shown up the next day. I was unaware that DHL ran through the post office; might just be a quirk if you live in a small town.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

gratefulbiker said:


> Not sure what the deal is with DHL in your area, but I have had no issues with delivery from danscomp using them. I'm in east central IL and everything I've ordered from them has shown up the next day. I was unaware that DHL ran through the post office; might just be a quirk if you live in a small town.


Did they use UPS or DHL to ship to you? I figured they would use Fed Ex or UPS since thats what most retailers use. When I noticed they used DHL, I had no idea it was an alliance with the post office, but thats what DanComp confirmed when I called them...its called [email protected] drops it off at a post office in your area, then the US post office delivers it to your door.

And no, I don't live in a small town...we've got roughly 300,000 people here. I could be wrong, but I figure DansComp is using some real inexpensive shipping service...and at the same time they are still charging high shipping costs to profit a little on the shipping... I see businesses do it everyday.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oh wow, an extra 2 days!? seriously, some people go for almost that long without food and you're complaining about your little parts... alright, sorry to be an ass, but it is true... I do see where you're coming from, although I've never dealt with DHL before, but nobody wants to pay for a hassle.
This is just more reason to go to albesdotcom or staff-bmxdotcom. Staff will beat any prices that dantheman throws up, and shipping is cheaper and quick/reliable as well (west coast might be slower, I'm not sure though). I've been placing orders with them for a little while now, and they hook me up with free shipping everytime when they recognize that I keep returning more business. Their parts selection is excellent, and they can order anything you want within a couple of days as well. check it out. 
on a side note, I usually don't push other companies or businesses on these forums like this, but when the dudes go out of their way to answer questions within the hour it was sent, and hook me up like that, I think it's worth noting.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> oh wow, an extra 2 days.... some people go for almost that long without food and you're complaining about your little parts... alright, sorry to be an ass, but impatience and whining doesnt' help either.
> This is just more reason to go to albesdotcom or staff-bmxdotcom. Staff will beat any prices that dantheman throws up, and shipping is cheaper and quick/reliable as well (west coast might be slower, I'm not sure though). I've been placing orders with them for a little while now, and they hook me up with free shipping everytime when they recognize that I keep returning more business. Their parts selection is excellent, and they can order anything you want within a couple of days as well. check it out.
> on a side note, I usually don't push other companies or businesses on these forums like this, but when the dudes go out of their way to answer questions within the hour it was sent, and hook me up like that, I think it's worth noting.


See my very first post, I wasn't necessarily whining, just wanted to give people a heads up that they might want to ask about ground shipping options when they order from this place. If I would have known they were going to ship via DHL/USPS and it was going to take almost a week to get to me when it should only take 1 day, I would have specifically asked them to ship UPS Ground since I know that would take only 1 day.

I needed some of these parts by the weekend and thats why I am just a bit upset... but the bigger problem now is I have no idea when they will arrive...since there is no way to really tell where they are at now that USPS has them (and neither USPS or DHL can tell me...I called). With UPS, their website will tell me exactly where they are and when they are out for delivery...not so with this DHL/USPS mode of shipping.

PS - and it actually adding more than 2 days since the package didn't show up today. If it gets here Monday, thats nearly a week to get a package from a retailer that is the next state over from me. Should only take a day.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Since the postal service started offering these cooperative services several years ago, there have been a lot of carriers doing this including Fedex (it's a separate fedex service). And in the last couple of years, a lot of online retailers have started using these types of services because they are cheaper. Unfortunately, whenever the US postal service is involved you have longer delivery times and less tracking information. It's not DHL's fault (or Fedex or whoever), it's just the nature of this type of service. 

$11.50 for shipping sounds pretty steep if it was just small parts. The idea of these budget shipping options is they are supposed to be cheaper, if Dan's charged you UPS rates for this type of shipping service, you are right to complain.


----------



## sb317 (Sep 16, 2005)

I feel your pain man. I had three "attempted deliveries" when I was home at that exact time of the so called attempted delivery. My shippment was 5 days late and my wife ended up calling the local DHL hub and told them not to put the parts on the truck again and she would come pick them up herself from the hub. She had some parts in there for her too. She had to drive to the airport where their branch was to pick the stuff up. Their customer service is terrible. I had a backordered part and called Dan's Comp and asked them to please ship the B/O part UPS and it came within two days of it's arrival to them. Type in "DHL sucks" into google and see what you come up with.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

trailville said:


> Since the postal service started offering these cooperative services several years ago, there have been a lot of carriers doing this including Fedex (it's a separate fedex service). And in the last couple of years, a lot of online retailers have started using these types of services because they are cheaper. Unfortunately, whenever the US postal service is involved you have longer delivery times and less tracking information. It's not DHL's fault (or Fedex or whoever), it's just the nature of this type of service.
> 
> $11.50 for shipping sounds pretty steep if it was just small parts. The idea of these budget shipping options is they are supposed to be cheaper, if Dan's charged you UPS rates for this type of shipping service, you are right to complain.


Thats exactly why I'm debating on calling DansComp and getting a refund on the shipping. They've gotta be profiting on my shipping because this crappy DHL/USPS method could not have cost as much as I was charged...and if it did, they are getting ripped off.

I ship stuff to customers on a daily basis and always UPS...very rarely have problems, and the stuff gets there pretty quick. If DansComp would have used UPS on my shipment, it would have cost $9.32 and I would have got the package guaranteed by Friday (otherwise I get a refund).

If my package doesn't show up Monday I'm gonna call them, re-order the same stuff, have them send it UPS, and see if it beats the other package here LOL


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This is another tool topic, I have never, and I pray i never will have a problem with shipping from Dans. Pick the standard option 3 day, and you won't go wrong. Most of my stuff get here in todays, and I live in north texas.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

No issues with me, mine came via tha Post Office - new helmet - ordered on a Thursday, had the helmet on Tuesday - no complaints from me, at least they told me it was in stock, them e-mailed me that it was on its way.. Beyond Bikes did neither of those and I waited nearley 4 weeks for the wrong part when it did arrive..

Dans has always been good with my orders..


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Yippie, I get to wait another day... Post Office is closed today because its Columbus Day. Nice! $11.50 shipping for 5 day delivery from the state right next door. Gotta love it. And what do you want to bet I have to sign for the package tommorrow and I won't be there so it'll be another day. Shweet!

Not really Dans fault, I realize that, but this crappy type of shipping service should be FREE. My customers get free UPS Ground shipping on orders over $175.


----------

